# Itaste Vv Or Slb Ego-v



## Kareem (8/12/13)

Hi guys
What would be the better buy of these batteries?


----------



## Silver (8/12/13)

Hi Kareem

I dont know about the SLB, but I have been using the iTaste for a few weeks.

I quite like the iTaste
- its square, so doesnt roll off the table when you put it down 
- it has USB passthrough - but I never use that. 

- i like its ohm meter, but its not very consistent. Sometimes it can vary by 0.1 or 0.2 ohms. It says my 2.2 std coil is 2.3. Then the next morning it says 2.2 or 2.1. 
- the buttons are a bit fiddly and they shake around - not sure how well it has been made. 

I also have the Vision Spinner. Its a bit bigger but has way more battery life. 1300 mah versus I think 800 mah for the itaste. I actually prefer it, because its thicker and nicer to hold. Also, the voltage dial is easier to operate than the buttons on the iTaste.

Hopefully this helps you a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (8/12/13)

I don't know the Ego but my SVD is great in the fact that I don't need a Multimeter to check my coil resistance if my vape dies. 
When I had my LavaTube, I had to keep getting my ohm meter out to check the coil when it played up.
Now I just press 2 buttons and it shows the condition of the coil or bad connection.
I would go for the SVD.


----------



## Gizmo (9/12/13)

Cant go wrong with either. The SLB has bit more juice but a non-standard USB cable.


----------



## Kareem (9/12/13)

Thanks guys. I have a svd too. I just needed something for work, an on-the-go vape.


----------



## Kareem (9/12/13)

how do i get a banner?


----------



## Kareem (9/12/13)

sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------

